# 48 Pitch/64 Pitch



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

Is there a special way to find a roll out for 48pitch compared to 64 pitch. I ran 48 pitch gears in my Off road truck and could never get the gearing right. I ran 64pitch gears in my pan car and did the roll out combo (tire sizeX3.14XPinion/Spur) And found my gearing. Does it work the same way or is it diffrent.


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

gear chart.com


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

l4OvalRacer,

The WAY you calculate rollout - pitch doesn't matter.

[pinion/spurgearxtire diameterx3.1416=rollout] or as you have it...pitch is never calculated into it.

a 48 pitch spur gear with a 100 teeth and a 48 pitch pinion gear with 25 teeth will be the same 4.000:1 ratio as a 64 pitch 100/25 tooth combo. (This physical size of the gears will be different but the 'ratios' will be the same.)


----------

